
Show HN: Scribblechat for iOS (OpenGL chat client with handwriting) - treystout
https://getscribblechat.com
======
treystout
maker/cofounder/cto here.

Eager to get some community feedback on this app launch. I'll spare this
audience the marketing speak and go right into what is different:

\- OpenGL instead of UIKit. The message stream and individual messages are all
3D meshes with shader materials on them. Making them easy to animate/interact
with each other in novel ways.

\- Handwriting instead of Helvetica. We're using a patented system from our
other product (handwriting.io) to generate 3D meshes of handwriting. This adds
a surprising amount of personality to a chat session.

\- Effect system marketplace. Because the effects (on text and replies) are
JS+WebGL they can be deployed without shipping app updates. Hopefully with a
decent SDK visual devs would enjoy making chat effects on this platform.

Thank you for checking it out!

